# Verteilt Würmer, dann gibts nen Job!



## stieglitz (17 September 2004)

ohne Kommentar.  


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/51206


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verursacher der Computer-Würmer Sasser und NetSky entwickelt nun in einem deutschen Computerunternehmen Sicherheitssoftware. Der 18-Jährige aus dem niedersächsischen Waffensen macht bei Securepoint in Lüneburg eine Ausbildung zum Programmierer. Er wolle zu der Entwicklung neuer Sicherheitssoftware beitragen, sagte ein Unternehmenssprecher am Freitag.


----------



## jupp11 (17 September 2004)

Na und,  was für  verurteilte Politiker in Ordnung ist, sollte auch und gerade für junge Menschen, 
die noch nicht ihren Weg gefunden haben, gelten: Resozialisierung.....

http://rhein-zeitung.de/on/00/11/14/topnews/klimmhin.html?a


> Der Verdacht von Straftaten oder ihr Nachweis haben in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten Politiker nicht immer veranlasst, ihren Stuhl zu räumen. Im Gegenteil: Einige überlebten politisch und *kletterten sogar noch die Leiter hinauf, obwohl sie vorbestraft waren. *



j.


----------



## Counselor (17 September 2004)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gegenteil: Einige überlebten politisch und *kletterten sogar noch die Leiter hinauf, obwohl sie vorbestraft waren. *


Prominentes Beispiel:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otto_Graf_Lambsdorff


----------



## stieglitz (17 September 2004)

So kann ich das nicht stehen lasse:

1. Es ist billig, eigene bzw. Anderer Verfehlungen mit den Fehlern von Politikern zu entschuldigen. So nach dem Motto alle Politiker sind Verbrecher, also kann ich das auch. Politiker spiegeln das Bild der Gesellschaft. Im übrigen war der Graf, trotz dieser Verfehlung, ein excellenter Politiker.

2. Klar sei dem jungen Mann eine Chance zu gewähren. Ich gönne sie ihm.
Aber, viele junge Leute suchen vergeblich eine Lehrstelle, und haben keinen Dreck am Stecken. Ist das gerecht? Aber bevor wir jetzt lange über Gerechtigkeit streiten, ich schrieb oben "kein Kommentar",
Die Welt ist nicht gerecht: so ischs halt
schönen Abend
Stieglitz


----------



## jupp11 (17 September 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Politiker spiegeln das Bild der Gesellschaft. Im übrigen war der Graf,
> trotz dieser Verfehlung, ein excellenter Politiker.



1. Wenn die das Bild der Gesellschaft widerspiegeln, dann gute Nacht Deutschland...

2. aha:  exzellenter Politiker = besondere Moralvorstellung , das hat sich später bei den
 Nachfolgern ja noch deutlicher  herauskristallisiert  :bandit  

im übrigen: ist es in USA gang und gäbe von IT-Sicherheitsunternehmen sich  die Tipps und Tricks 
von Insidern sprich Hackern zu holen oder direkt im Unternehmen einzusetzen.
 Am grünen Tisch oder mit dem bloßen Informatikstudium 
bleibt das alles  nur kalter  Käse. 

j.


----------



## stieglitz (17 September 2004)

Lieber Jupp11,
ich glaube nicht, dass wir uns hier schriftlich einigen können.
Auf die anderen Argumente gehst du ja nicht ein.
Also lassen wir das.
Ausserdem findet im Park direkt neben meiner Wohnung gerade
ein Hip-Hop Festival (Event?) statt.
Ich flüchte daher in mein Stammlokal zu einem oder mehreren Viertel Trollinger (schwäbischer Rotwein) und werde über die Gerechtigkeit der Welt sinnieren, sofern mich die dort anwesenden männlichen und weiblichen Freunde lasse.
Guats Nächtle
Stieglitz :tröst:


----------



## jupp11 (17 September 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Jupp11,
> ich glaube nicht, dass wir uns hier schriftlich einigen können.


da bin ich derselben Ansicht , neokonservative Ansichten werde ich mir nie zu eigen machen können

j.


----------



## jupp11 (29 Oktober 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/52709


> Der Schüler habe seine Viren-Urheberschaft zwar scheinbar bereut, aber trotzdem
> sei die ihm gegenüber gewährte Toleranz fragwürdig, schreibt Auerbach in einer Mitteilung.
> "Sie wirft einen Schatten auf die Seriösität der gesamten IT-Security-Branche,
> bei der das kompromisslose Minimieren von Sicherheitsrisiken zum obersten und unumstößlichen
> ...


Das sieht mir eher nach unter dem Mantel der Scheinheiligkeit unverblümtes Marketing zu sein
wenn nicht da auch noch andere im Hintergrund ablaufende Differenzen vorliegen,
 bei denen das als willkommenes Alibi dient , aus welchen Gründen auch immer 
die Geschäftsbeziehungen aufzukündigen 
j.


----------



## Dino (29 Oktober 2004)

Na klar, da hat sich der Bengel quasi bereits in frühester Jugend ein Ding geleistet, das richtig reingehauen hat. Möglicherweise wird diese Tat sein ganzes Leben bestimmen. Er hat eine zweite Chance verdient. Genauso, wie jeder andere, der einmal vom geraden Weg abgekommen ist. Ansonsten läuft die Gesellschaft Gefahr, dass Kriminelle, denen man wegen einer Tat lebenslang den Boden unter Füßen wegzieht, gar keine andere Chance sehen, als mit einer kriminellen Laufbahn weiterzumachen.

ABER:
Ich kann die AntiVir-Macher  sehr gut verstehen. In meinen Augen hat der Bengel durch seine Tat nicht gerade eine Basis für Vertrauen in seinen Charakter geschaffen. Und nun soll er quasi an der Basis sitzen, wo es die Informationen über AntiVir, dessen Funktionen und die betrieblichen Abläufe möglicherweise quasi freihaus gibt????? Neenee, da hätte ich auch Skrupel.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Oktober 2004)

http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/51478


> Arbeitgeber des Sasser-Autors bezieht Stellung zu Vorwürfen
> ...
> 
> Ohnehin sei er der Beste in einer Reihe weiterer Bewerber gewesen. Ansonsten sei er ein normaler Teenager, der nach der Verbüßung seiner Strafe ein ganz normales Leben führen wolle.
> ...


Warten wir es doch erst mal ab , bevor hier ganze Bündel von Stäben gebrochen werden.
Wahrscheinlich wird er mit einer  Bewährungs oder Geldstrafe davonkommen.
Viel schlimmer sind die Schadensersatzforderungen, die auf ihn zu kommen. 
Damit ist sein Leben eh verpfuscht, also dürfte sich das Ganze eh erledigen 
ein weiterer Fall für Hartz 4... 

cp


----------



## Dino (29 Oktober 2004)

Ich denke mal, er wird mit einer Bewährungsstrafe davonkommen. Das wäre  dann wohl auch OK so, denke ich.
Die Schadensersatzforderungen bleiben dann natürlich, klar! Und die wird er in seinem Leben sicher nicht abzahlen können. Kommt da nicht die Sache mit der Privat-Insolvenz ins Spiel? Das wäre dann ein weiteres Puzzle-Steinchen in Sachen 2. Chance.

Es nützt der Gesellschaft sicherlich nicht viel, wenn er nun auf Grund der Ereignisse keinen Fuß mehr an die Erde bekommt. Dann wäre er ein Fall für Hartz IV, und das wahrscheinlich lebenslang. Insofern finde ich es schon gut, wenn er eine fundierte Ausbildung bekommt (allerdings nicht nur er, sondern natürlich alle Jugendlichen, logisch!!!). Aber ob diese Ausbildung nun gerade in diesem Bereich stattfinden muss...????
Grundsätzlich ist es letztlich Sache des ausbildenden Unternehmens. Dieses darf sich dann aber auch nicht wundern, wenn sich andere von ihm zurückziehen, weil nach deren Einschätzung das Thema Sicherheit nicht hoch genug aufgehängt ist (und möglicherweise irgendwelchen Promotionzwecken geopfert wird).


----------

